# Equipment advice needed



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

I just moved to a new house and my shop is now located in the basement. I used to be in an out building so my shop vac was my dust collection system. Now that I am inside the house I want to do a better job of handling the dust. My shop is about 16' x 37' and I have the following equipment:

Radial drill press
Table saw
6" jointer
12" planer
14" bandsaw
Midi lathe
Full size lathe
Drum sander
Air cleaner

I need to purchase a dust collection system but I don't know what size I need and if a single stage is adequate or if I need a vortex. I need to make a decision before I can do my wiring so I know what electrical service is required. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*my experience with dust and chips*

The drum sander is the biggest dusty offender, followed by the table saw or bandsaw depending on tooth size, then (you didn't mentions chop or miter saw) 

The jointer and planer will generate a lot of chips so the pipe should be as free of bends as possible. Shorter runs are best. Blast gates isolate each tool for maximum efficiency. Minimize the amount of flex hose. Use gradual directional changes when rounding corners..IE sweeps or soft 45's. Avoid sharp 90 degree bends. 
Get or borrow this book: Amazon.com: Dust Collection Basics (9780963582126): Woodstock International, Inc.: Books

There's also a wealth of info on Bill Penze's site:
http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm


www.pennstateindustires.com has a lot of dust collector stuff and some reasonably priced units as does Grizzly. I just bought a 3 HP dual canister DC 220v, for $625 on sale. 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/3HP-Double-Canister-Dust-Collector/G0562Z


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> The drum sander is the biggest dusty offender, followed by the table saw or bandsaw depending on tooth size, then (you didn't mentions chop or miter saw)
> 
> The jointer and planer will generate a lot of chips so the pipe should be as free of bends as possible. Shorter runs are best. Blast gates isolate each tool for maximum efficiency. Minimize the amount of flex hose. Use gradual directional changes when rounding corners..IE sweeps or soft 45's. Avoid sharp 90 degree bends.
> Get or borrow this book: Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/Dust-Collection-Basics-Woodstock-International/dp/0963582127
> ...


How do you like your new dust collector? How is it for noise?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*noise*



Ken Johnson said:


> How do you like your new dust collector? How is it for noise?


Dust collectors generally are not noisey, but rather have a rushing sound. The motor is quiet, the impeller design really determines the intensity and manner of noise. The larger units of course will be noisier, 5HP and up. Noise levels go up slightly when the chips start flowing in the pipes. Compared to a table saw, sander, planer, jointer the DC is almost not in the equation. 
The shop vac is a big offender, especially older Craftsman...:thumbdown:
Rigid is the best buy for the money and quiet, at least the 6.5 Hp models I have.  bill


----------

